# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات اليوم 18-11-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 18-11-2014 والقنوات الناقلة لها  Football on TV EMU available  (Tuesday 18.XI.2014 (GMT+1 
(Maroc - Coupe Du Trone ( Final 
17:00 Renaissance de Berkane-Fath Union Sport de Rabat
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
beIN Sports
-Badr 26°E- 12034 H 27500 -FTA
beIN Sports HD
-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Al Aoula Inter (Maroc
-Nile sat 7°E -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -FTA
Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine 
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss
-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss
SNRT LAAYON
-ARABSAT 30.5°E -12559 H 2962 -FTA  Friendly International 
13:55 Iran - South Korea
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band 
17:20 Slovakia - Finland
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss 
18:00 Czech Republic U-21 -Germany U-21
Eurosport Germany
-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA
CT Sport
-Astra 23.5°E -12525 V 27500 -CW(SkyLink 
19:00 Austria - Brazil
ORF Eins
-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital
ORF Eins HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2 
20:30 Hungary -Russia
M1 / M1 (Europa)
-Eutelsat 9°E -12207 H 27500 -FTA
M1 HD / M1 HD (Europa)
-Eutelsat 9°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Rossia 2
-Eutelsat 36°E 12226 L 27500 -DRE Crypt(EMU
-DirecTV 55.8°E -12226 L 21500 -DRE Crypt(EMU
-DirecTV 55.8°E -12355 L 21500 -DRE Crypt(EMU
-Eutelsat 36°E -12226 L 27500 -DRE Crypt(EMU
-Intelsat 60°E -11466 V 1000 -FTA
-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band
-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band
-Intelsat 66°E -12606 H 1025 -FTA
-Yamal 90°E -3676 R 12581 -FTA(C-Band
-ABS 74.9°E -11044 H 44922 -FTA 
20:45 Spain - Germany
Das Erste
-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11541 V 22000 -FTA
Das Erste HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11494 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2
KanalTurk
-Eutelsat 7°E-11534 V 30000-CW(DigiTurk
-Turksat 42°E-11014 H 9600 -FTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band 
20:45 Argentina -Portugal
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss
MUTV International
-Eutelsat 10°E -11483 V 4000 -Biss(DVB-S2
Rah e Farda TV
-Express 53°E -11050 H 2530 -FTA 
20:45 Poland - Suisse
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2 
20:45 Italy -Albania
RAI 1
-Hotbird 13°E -10992 V 27500 -FTA/Possible Seca
-Eutelsat 7°E -10928 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)/Possible Blackout 
21:00 France - Sweden
TF1
-Astra 19.2°E -12402 V 27500 -Via3.0(TNTSat
-Eutelsat 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
TF1 HD
-Eutelsat 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
Abu Dhabi Sports Extra HD
-Nile sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports Extra
-Badr 26°E -10380 H 27500 -FTA
tv em
-Turksat 42°E-12345 V 30000 -FTA 
21:00 Scotland - England
ESPN (Caribbean 901
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss
ITV 1 / UTV / HTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
*ITV1 HD / UTV HD / HTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 - Biss (DVB-S2

----------

